# De Laurentiis: bordate a Lapadula e al Milan.



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Il presidente del Napoli, Aurelio De Laurentiis, lancia bordate a Lapadula e al Milan. L'attaccante, infatti, ha preferito i rossoneri al Napoli. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente azzurro:"Lapadula? Ha scelto il Milan perchè lì avrà pochi impegni. Giocherà di più e vincerà di meno. Gli faccio tanti auguri".

Lo riporta Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHH ma come godo . Il pappone arrabbiato è una delle immagini più belle della giornata.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Cosa ha vinto de laurenzis in questi anni piu del milan a parte i piazzamenti in campionato?


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Che personaggio ridicolo.
A me fa ridere, parla come se fosse il presidente del Real.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Giugno 2016)

A Napoli con tutti i trofei che stanno vincendo son diventati arroganti e presuntuosi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

Siamo passati di colpo da società elemosinante al far inca..are De Laurentis e Preziosi, a parte la goduria,
possibile che non vi sembri che qualcosa stia leggermente cambiando?


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2016)

Perché al Napoli cosa avrebbe potuto vincere ?


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Cosa ha vinto de laurenzis in questi anni piu del milan a parte i piazzamenti in campionato?


Per loro la coppa Italia è una Champions per noi.
Forse di più.
Ma gli stiamo dando troppa importanza pure parlando di lui.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Giugno 2016)

guardate che non ha detto nulla del genere...anzi ha detto l'esatto opposto....ha detto che abbiamo più appeal e che siamo più vincenti e che alla sua età ha fatto bene a venire da noi per avere maggiore visibilità....per una volta che ci fa un complimento evitiamo di infangarlo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Giugno 2016)

Non me ne frega nulla delle parole di quei farabutti di De Laurentis e Preziosi. Basta fare gli amiconi con gli altri club.


----------



## Luca_Taz (24 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> guardate che non ha detto nulla del genere...anzi ha detto l'esatto opposto....ha detto che abbiamo più appeal e che siamo più vincenti e che alla sua età ha fatto bene a venire da noi per avere maggiore visibilità....per una volta che ci fa un complimento evitiamo di infangarlo



nel primo post c'è scritto l'esatto opposto...il giornalismo è bello perchè è vario......o avariato


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Siamo passati di colpo da società elemosinante al far inca..are De Laurentis e Preziosi, a parte la goduria,
> possibile che non vi sembri che qualcosa stia leggermente cambiando?



Giusta osservazione


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Comunque un bel tris di rifiuti si è subito DeLa negli ultimi giorni.
Vrsaljko, Zielinski e Lapadula.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

Suca.


----------



## koti (24 Giugno 2016)

Godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, Aurelio De Laurentiis, lancia bordate a Lapadula e al Milan. L'attaccante, infatti, ha preferito i rossoneri al Napoli. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente azzurro:"Lapadula? Ha scelto il Milan perchè lì avrà pochi impegni. Giocherà di più e vincerà di meno. Gli faccio tanti auguri".



E niente questi rosicano pure per Lapadula, vincerà di meno ahahaha



Sand ha scritto:


> Comunque un bel tris di rifiuti si è subito DeLa negli ultimi giorni.
> Vrsaljko, Zielinski e Lapadula.



Vero  mi ero scordata di Vrsaljko, saranno pure in Cl ma resta il fatto che si beccano un sacco di rifiuti, in alcuni casi anche per colpa dei diritti di immagine.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

È vero, è stato meno acido di quel che sembra, ma non l'ha presa bene.

Chiedetevi come mai Lapadula fa innervosire gli altri, mentre per altri cacciaviti arrivati negli ultimi anni nessuno ha mai detto nulla.


----------



## Julian4674 (24 Giugno 2016)

dovrebbe ringranziarci invece, gli abbiamo evitato di mettersi un richard ginori in rosa


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> guardate che non ha detto nulla del genere...anzi ha detto l'esatto opposto....ha detto che abbiamo più appeal e che siamo più vincenti e che alla sua età ha fatto bene a venire da noi per avere maggiore visibilità....per una volta che ci fa un complimento evitiamo di infangarlo



Infatti...anche io ho letto tutto l'opposto


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, Aurelio De Laurentiis, lancia bordate a Lapadula e al Milan. L'attaccante, infatti, ha preferito i rossoneri al Napoli. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal presidente azzurro:"Lapadula? Ha scelto il Milan perchè lì avrà pochi impegni. Giocherà di più e vincerà di meno. Gli faccio tanti auguri".



voi invece avete vinto tantissimissimo


----------



## Heaven (24 Giugno 2016)

Al Milan non riuscirà mai ad essere campione d'inverno come a Napoli

A parte gli scherzi, non credo siano vere queste dichiarazioni


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2016)

Rosica idiota. E dopo Vrsalko e Zelinski vi rifiuta anche Lapadula.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Il solito mafioso buffone, uno dei motivi x cui il Napoli calcio lo odio dal profondo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Se fosse andato alla Juve manco alza la testa sto guappo di quartiere...quanto vorrei arrivassero i cinesi solo per non dover più accettare l'arroganza di questi personaggi nei nostri confronti..


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2016)

E preparati cialtrone perché tra un mese al massimo pure Higuain te la piazza nel didietro e se ne va altrove


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Prima Preziosi, ora Dela... ma davvero è così bravo? Stanno rosicando in troppi


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

*Le parole del presidente Sebastiani (Radio crc) : "Sono rimasto stupito dalla scelta del giocatore, eravamo tutti convinti che sarebbe andato al Napoli. Galliani mi ha contattato 10 giorni fa ma mi ha chiesto di mettere tutto in stand-by perchè doveva risolvere delle cessioni (El Shaarawy). A me non cambia nulla perchè l'offerta economicamente è la stessa ma ieri sera ho parlato con Giuntoli e ci era rimasto male. Poteva essere più chiaro il giocatore".*


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Le parole del presidente Sebastiani (Radio crc) : "Sono rimasto stupito dalla scelta del giocatore, eravamo tutti convinti che sarebbe andato al Napoli. Galliani mi ha contattato 10 giorni fa ma mi ha chiesto di mettere tutto in stand-by perchè doveva risolvere delle cessioni (El Shaarawy). A me non cambia nulla perchè l'offerta economicamente è la stessa ma ieri sera ho parlato con Giuntoli e ci era rimasto male. Poteva essere più chiaro il giocatore".*



Secondo me Preziosi ha bloccato Lapadula per il Milan, con la scusa di volerlo trattare.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Le parole del presidente Sebastiani (Radio crc) : "Sono rimasto stupito dalla scelta del giocatore, eravamo tutti convinti che sarebbe andato al Napoli. Galliani mi ha contattato 10 giorni fa ma mi ha chiesto di mettere tutto in stand-by perchè doveva risolvere delle cessioni (El Shaarawy). A me non cambia nulla perchè l'offerta economicamente è la stessa ma ieri sera ho parlato con Giuntoli e ci era rimasto male. Poteva essere più chiaro il giocatore".*



Quindi questo dimostra che è stato pagato con i soldi di El Shaarawy. I cinesi non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Giugno 2016)

Le solite demenziali parole di un mentecatto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Siamo passati di colpo da società elemosinante al far inca..are De Laurentis e Preziosi, a parte la goduria,
> possibile che non vi sembri che qualcosa stia leggermente cambiando?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Ah beh parla il presidente del napoli campione di tutto...come rosica lui nessuno mai,OMETTO!


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi questo dimostra che è stato pagato con i soldi di El Shaarawy. I cinesi non c'entrano nulla.



E non c'entrano nemmeno le finanze personali di Berlusconi  c'erano quei soldi e sono stati spesi.


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2016)

A Napoli dovranno allargare la bacheca di questo passo!


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo me Preziosi ha bloccato Lapadula per il Milan, con la scusa di volerlo trattare.



Con quale scusa l'avrebbe bloccato?

Semplicemente lo aveva bloccato il Milan, chiedendo di aspettare qualche giorno...il procuratore ha tentennato ed è sparito, a Napoli hanno subodorato la fregatura ed imposto un ultimatum...il Milan ha incassato da El Shaarawy in tempo. Se non avessimo preso i soldi di El Shaarawy, Lapadula sarebbe andato al Napoli.

In poche parole, non c'entrano niente i cinesi (nel senso che isoldi non sono loro) e non c'entra la volontà di Belrusconi di tenersi il Milan, visto che senza i soldi del faraone il ragazzo sarebbe andato altrove. E' un affare che andava fatto perchè probabilmente Menez, Niang ed Adriano andranno via e se permettete 9 milioni per il gicoatore e 2 milioni lordi l'anno per 5 anni sono una cifra irrisoria per un attaccante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Io credo che la gente non si renda conto di un fattore fondamentale,

negli ultimi anni per i loschi giri di Galliani e per non aver avuto un minimo di disponibilità economica abbiamo perso colpi abbastanza economici che ci erano stati accostati come:
Pogba, Naiggolan, Verratti, Jorginho, Vrsaljko, Brozovic e altri che non ricordo.

Ecco io non pretendo una società che faccia colpi da 60 milioni sul mercato, però vorrei una società normale che queste opportunità non se le faccia scappare.

Anche perchè nonostante tutto siamo ancora il Milan, se ci fondiamo su un emergente questo ci sceglie tutta la vita, anche di fronte a una proposta al ribasso.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se fosse andato alla Juve manco alza la testa sto guappo di quartiere...quanto vorrei arrivassero i cinesi solo per non dover più accettare l'arroganza di questi personaggi nei nostri confronti..



Ma dai si è reso ridicolo da solo.
Parla di titoli vinti.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2016)

Don CIAK castoro!!!!!! 
Si sta facendo i film rosicando!!!!


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Quando si diceva che un Milan perdente piaceva a tutti si intendevano tante cose, una fra tutte la sottomissione della dirigenza sul mercato verso le altre squadre.
Squadre che un tempo avrebbero dovuto stare ben alla larga dalle trattative che riguardavano il Milan.


----------



## TheZio (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che la gente non si renda conto di un fattore fondamentale,
> 
> negli ultimi anni per i loschi giri di Galliani e per non aver avuto un minimo di disponibilità economica abbiamo perso colpi abbastanza economici che ci erano stati accostati come:
> Pogba, Naiggolan, Verratti, Jorginho, Vrsaljko, Brozovic e altri che non ricordo.
> ...



Hai detto una cosa molto giusta.
Inutile sperare di prendere in un sol colpo Hummels, Modric e Silva.. Meglio iniziare dal basso con acquisti intelligenti e anche con qualche buon prospetto..

Ovvio sto Lapadula ci lascia un pò straniti, secondo me perché è da molto che fatichiamo ad azzeccare i giocatori giusti (anche se poi chi fallisce da noi emerge sempre in qualche altra realtà tipo Suso, ElShaa, Acerbi, Saponara, quindi forse è più colpa dell'ambiente che dei giocatori) e perché abbiamo una squadra senza talenti e tutti vorrebbero dei fenomeni da cui ripartire.

Un tempo quando arrivavano i vari Kakà, Gourcuff e Silva, nessuno era dubbioso su di loro perché avevamo già una buona base di partenza, ora la base non c'è e bisogna costruirla, quindi va bene Lapadula ma è palese che serva anche altro.

Un pò però mi fa ridere/piangere che in società pensano prioritariamente solo agli attaccanti! Mai che il primo acquisto sia un centrocampista eh


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Hai detto una cosa molto giusta.
> Inutile sperare di prendere in un sol colpo Hummels, Modric e Silva.. Meglio iniziare dal basso con acquisti intelligenti e anche con qualche buon prospetto..
> 
> Ovvio sto Lapadula ci lascia un pò straniti, secondo me perché è da molto che fatichiamo ad azzeccare i giocatori giusti (anche se poi chi fallisce da noi emerge sempre in qualche altra realtà tipo Suso, ElShaa, Acerbi, Saponara, quindi forse è più colpa dell'ambiente che dei giocatori) e perché abbiamo una squadra senza talenti e tutti vorrebbero dei fenomeni da cui ripartire.
> ...



Ieri Lapadula o firmava per il Milan o andava al Napoli. Non c'erano alternative. Quindi è un caso che si sia presa una punta, perchè se non era lui, allora sarebbe stato Pavoletti a 25 milioni.

L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è: ora che gli abbiamo soffiato Lapadula da sotto il naso, dovessimo fare un'offerta per Gabbiadini, come reagirebbe De Laurentis?


----------



## TheZio (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ieri Lapadula o firmava per il Milan o andava al Napoli. Non c'erano alternative. Quindi è un caso che si sia presa una punta, perchè se non era lui, allora sarebbe stato Pavoletti a 25 milioni.
> 
> L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è: ora che gli abbiamo soffiato Lapadula da sotto il naso, dovessimo fare un'offerta per Gabbiadini, come reagirebbe De Laurentis?



Bisogna vedere quanto si offre per il Gabbia 
De Laurentis comunque rimaneva un osso duro anche se gli lasciavamo il pescarese.. anzi comunque manderebbe Manolo in Australia a meno soldi piuttosto che da noi 

Posso anche accettare che Lapadula era un'occasione da sfruttare, però mai che ci sia anche un'occasione sui centrocampisti di qualità eh!


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanto si offre per il Gabbia
> De Laurentis comunque rimaneva un osso duro anche se gli lasciavamo il pescarese.. anzi comunque manderebbe Manolo in Australia a meno soldi piuttosto che da noi
> 
> Posso anche accettare che Lapadula era un'occasione da sfruttare, però mai che ci sia anche un'occasione sui centrocampisti di qualità eh!



I centrocampisti di qualità, oggi, sono tutti o all'Europeo o in CopaAmerica (o in vacanza dopo una di queste due competizioni).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Giugno 2016)

I molteplici trofei del Napoli, campioni del secondo e terzo posto


----------



## Casnop (25 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Con quale scusa l'avrebbe bloccato?
> 
> Semplicemente lo aveva bloccato il Milan, chiedendo di aspettare qualche giorno...il procuratore ha tentennato ed è sparito, a Napoli hanno subodorato la fregatura ed imposto un ultimatum...il Milan ha incassato da El Shaarawy in tempo. Se non avessimo preso i soldi di El Shaarawy, Lapadula sarebbe andato al Napoli.
> 
> In poche parole, non c'entrano niente i cinesi (nel senso che isoldi non sono loro) e non c'entra la volontà di Belrusconi di tenersi il Milan, visto che senza i soldi del faraone il ragazzo sarebbe andato altrove. E' un affare che andava fatto perchè probabilmente Menez, Niang ed Adriano andranno via e se permettete 9 milioni per il gicoatore e 2 milioni lordi l'anno per 5 anni sono una cifra irrisoria per un attaccante.


Il Signor Marchetti di Sky, prima di blaterare “Berlusconi ha preso Lapadula di sua iniziativa, è la prova che non vende il Milan” potrebbe forse leggere post come quelli qui sopra: farebbe meglio figura. Acuta analisi dei fatti, bravo.


----------



## Casnop (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi questo dimostra che è stato pagato con i soldi di El Shaarawy. I cinesi non c'entrano nulla.


E poi dicono che ce l'abbiamo con gli analisti di Caressa per partito preso. Anche senza le parole del presidente Sebastiani era questa, invece, l'unica interpretazione coerente con i fatti. Diciamo che senza l'extrabudget di El Shaarawy Lapadula non sarebbe stato preso con i soldi del famoso 'saldo negativo' concesso dai cinesi. Quello viene riservato ai top players, non agli ottimi giocatori che meritano di stare nella rosa di un top club. Meglio così, sono convinto che a fine corsa i soldi per quell'animale del peruviano saranno in ogni caso quelli meglio spesi.


----------



## Casnop (25 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che la gente non si renda conto di un fattore fondamentale,
> 
> negli ultimi anni per i loschi giri di Galliani e per non aver avuto un minimo di disponibilità economica abbiamo perso colpi abbastanza economici che ci erano stati accostati come:
> Pogba, Naiggolan, Verratti, Jorginho, Vrsaljko, Brozovic e altri che non ricordo.
> ...


Con te, amico mio del 1982, non ho bisogno neanche di leggere, devo semplicemente mettermi un cappello in testa, per togliermelo riverente. Fatto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Con te, amico mio del 1982, non ho bisogno neanche di leggere, devo semplicemente mettermi un cappello in testa, per togliermelo riverente. Fatto.



Grande annata l'82, ma come non emozionarsi al ricordo del mio primo vero mondiale da tifoso cosciente, il 78.... Bettega/Pablito.. l'Argentina matata in casa, la Germania messa alle corde come una provinciale qualsisia... mannaggia alla miopia di Zoff, quella nazionale meritava di più


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ovvio sto Lapadula ci lascia un pò straniti, secondo me perché è da molto che fatichiamo ad azzeccare i giocatori giusti *(anche se poi chi fallisce da noi emerge sempre in qualche altra realtà tipo Suso, ElShaa, Acerbi, Saponara, quindi forse è più colpa dell'ambiente che dei giocatori)* e perché abbiamo una squadra senza talenti e tutti vorrebbero dei fenomeni da cui ripartire.



Emerge dove? Dai siamo seri..Suso ha giochicchiato al Genoa, ElSha dopo il fallimento al Monaco ha indovinato sei mesi alla Roma ma in nazionale conte lo considera l'ultimo del gruppo, Saponara e Acerbi sono emersi in realtà provincialissime..
Ce ne passa prima che sta gente possa essere da Milan (diciamo pure che non lo sarà mai)..
Noi dobbiamo mangiarci le mani quando non prendiamo gli Hamsik, i Nainggolan i Pogba non perché abbiamo perso il faraone o Saponara, gente che in carriera non farà mai nulla


----------

